# DIY Cider Press



## Kevin Hoey (29/6/19)

Hi I’m looking to make a cider press, hopefully 20-30 litres. Similar to photos attached. Anyone done this, got info on your build? Where you got parts? I’m struggling to find the stainless basket


----------



## tanked84 (29/6/19)

Would it not just be cheaper to buy one already made up?


----------



## SKBugs (30/6/19)

I was looking on Pinterest and saw a fella had made a cider press using 2 pallets and a car jack.


----------

